# Cits ... >  EPROM emulator

## mehanikis

radies jautājums kurš nesteidzīgi risinās kamēr autiņš top-jeb EPROM emulators, lai varētu online režīmā labot kartes, ar šiem promiem saskarot pa nopietnam pirmoreiz ja kas  ::  interesē cik pielietojami tas būtu-aizvietot EPROMu ar šo emulatoru mašīnā, itkā jau pietiek tik uz tuning režīma-noskaņoji un ierakstīji EPROMā, vai patstāvīgi-vai tas emulators var autonomi strādāt, jeb būt atslēgtam no datora. EPROMs ir 27C256 
ir jau savākušās shēmas bet tas tik uz kādu LPT vai SB-bus-kas sarežģītu shēmu-un shēmas drošums paliktu mazāks, jo prastāk jo labāk nevar salūzt tas kā nav, bet tomēr gribās kvalitāti, varbūt ir lēti varianti ko nopirkt krīzes laikā, com->usb var uztaisīt tik atkal var kkas notikt ar draiveriem

----------


## next

Triis reizes lasiiju tomeer nesapratu.
Tev ir jautaajumi par konkreetu devaisu?
Nu tad iemet linku.

----------


## mehanikis

par devaisiem kā tādiem, ir kkadas sheminjas bet uz lpt portu, vajadzigs usb, uz comu man FT adapteris ir, bet vai nebus problemu programmai ar draiveriem prieks usb

----------


## zzz

Jeez, veelreiz - ieliec konkreetu info kaadu emulatoru taisies izmantot.

Citaadi topikam ir nulles saturs.

----------


## mehanikis

vajadzīgs emulators kurš varētu aizstāt 27C256 mikreni-un interesē vai viņš var pilnīgi funkcionāli strādāt kā eproms, un vajadzības gadījumā lai nelodēt ārā no mašīnas ECU pamainīt kartes (softu) jo valkāt mikreni ir ķēpīgi, bet tā atliks tikai pieslēgt USB vadu pie portatīvā un programmēt, tiešu modeli neesmu apskatījis, jo neko īsti labu neesmu atradis ko varētu nopirkt, tikai elnec kuri 06 gadā pārtrauca ražot emulatorus cik nu lasīju, tamdēļ prasu ko varētu ieteikt, jo par eprom emulatoriem tik vakar uzzināju, varbūt kaks tāds http://www.elektor.com/magazines/200...om.54301.lynkx

----------


## mehanikis

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Moates-O ... ccessories

negribās riskēt uzreiz pirkt tikai

----------


## Slowmo

Klau, a to EPROM nevar ar EEPROM aizstāt un un plates uzlodēt socketu, lai vienkāršāk čipus mainīt?

----------


## next

Pirmais variants nav iists emulators jo sisteemas darbiibas laikaa datus mainiit nevar.
Otram tehnisko aprakstu neredzu.

----------


## mehanikis

hmm, eepromiem ir flash atmiņa kura vieglāk programmējas, bet būs jau tā pat jāvelk ārā, to soketu tāpat lodēšu lai nav jāčakarējas, galvenā interese ir "tūnēt" online režīmā, ja kas es šādās mikrenēs ne bumbum tā īsti  ::  tamdēļ interesējos šeit

----------


## mehanikis

> Pirmais variants nav iists emulators jo sisteemas darbiibas laikaa datus mainiit nevar.
> Otram tehnisko aprakstu neredzu.


 http://www.moates.net/product_info.php?products_id=169

----------


## Slowmo

Vai tiešām kompis EPROMu nepārtraukti nolasa, jo citādi jau nav jēgas dzīvajā kaut ko mainīt, ja dati no EPROMa tiek nolasīti, piemēram, tikai startēšanas brīdī.

----------


## abergs

Vēl viens variants:
http://www.progshop.com/shop/epromem.../emulator.html

----------


## mehanikis

tāds jau varbūt derētu, bet cena kožās, saprotu ka par aliņu jau nepārdos, varbūt ir kāda normāli funkcionējoša smēma ko pašam uzbliezt, es vismaz neko sakarīgu neesmu atradis, kompis lasa motora darbības laikā, un pēc kartes arī regulē visu ko vajag

----------


## abergs

Open source projekts:
http://cgfm2.emuviews.com/elec/rom8.php
Neesmu baudījis, detaļas? programmēšana? neko nevaru pateikt...  ::

----------


## zzz

Ja laipni cilveeki tirgo speciaalus EPROM emulatorus prieksh skjuuninga entuziastiem, tad katraa zinjaa ieteicams tos arii pirkt un lietot (ieprieksh palasoties citu skjuuningotaaju atsauksmes forumos)

Ja cena paarsimt baksi par gatavu tomeer kozhas un rokas niez pasham ko saveidot, tad IMHO relatiivi nesaapiigs celjsh buutu pagraabt ST chipus no PSD8XX seerijas

http://www.st.com/stonline/stappl/produ ... earch=psd8

un programmeet tos caur JTAG. Tad sobstvenno pats emulators sastaaveetu apmeeram tikai no PSD chipa un kaadiem nebuut optroniem JTAG atsaistiishanai. 

The catch - psd chipi ir statusaa NRND - not recommended for new designs, piejamiiba so-so un tiek paardoti par mazliet pleesiigu cenu nu taa padsmit liidz 20 baksi gabalaa. Kaa arii jaaskataas vai jautaajuma autors juut sevii speekus, zinaashanas un entuziasmu tikt galaa ar shiem chipiem, to programmeeshanu un JTAGu (nav jau nekaada rakjeshu zinaatne, bet... ja ir neskaidriibas par emulatoriem... varbuut nav shis celjsh iisti piemeerots)

----------


## next

> Pirmais variants nav iists emulators jo sisteemas darbiibas laikaa datus mainiit nevar.
> Otram tehnisko aprakstu neredzu.
> 
> 
>  http://www.moates.net/product_info.php?products_id=169


 Paskatiijos un gribu teikt ka arii tas nav iisti godiigs emulators (peec manas paarlieciibas tam vajag 2 portu atminju).
Taatad datu uzstaadiishana jaaveic sisteemas darbiibas starplaikos.
Te jau rakstiija ka varbuut online programeeshana arii nav vajadziiga jo kontrolieris datus starteeshanas laikaa paarraksta uz RAM.
Taa vareetu buut, bet nav garantijas ka visi kontrolieri taa dara.
Iepeejams ka ruupniicas konstruktori online emulatoru lieto, bet amatieriem kaktu kantori piedaavaa kastiites ar ierobezhotu funkcionalitaati.

----------


## mehanikis

nu kad ir vēlēšanās var daudz ko, man šis projekts pagaidām nedeg, mašīna vēl tikai metinās, un motors ar vēl nav jaukts, interesējos aiz agra, lai aukstajās naktīs ir par ko palauzt galvu, vajadzēs šodien pastudēt šādu variantu

----------


## mehanikis

ko tauta teiktu par UPSD3422EV-40U6 pielāgošanu, varbūt vienīgi vajadzētu nokonfigurēt softā portus lai kartes pareizi lasītos no šīs mikrenes

----------


## zzz

Man ir lielas aizdomas ka sho mikreni nevar saliekt taadaa rakaa, lai ieksheejaas flash atminjas reegotos uz aaru.

uPSD arhitektuuraa ir visaadi prikoli iekshaa, bet tik traki iznjirgaaties par to laikam vis nav iespeejams.

----------

